# Calling out Dutch Scott



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Scottie can you explain what your bbc3 programme is about?

I thought it might be about getting into shape, but weren't you in good shape to start.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh, I read the synopsis and it said something about 2 skinny guys and 2 fat guys...

I would hardly say Scott was either (even with his deathface at the end of the diet) :confused1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am sure he will be in to answer. But think it was he was too big and wanted to slim down to be more mobile to be able to play with his daughter etc. Nothing to do with being fat etc


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

When is this on? What's it called?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bbc three, wednesday 21st 9pm.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

What I found interesting about the programme information was this "four young men who are all unhappy with their bodies and feel that their size and shape is negatively impacting their lives attempt to achieve their dream physiques. Two of them are skinny men who are going to be pumping up and two are bodybuilders desperate to come down in size." But didn't Scott already say on his deleted journal way before he even reached his goal weight that he was planning in bulking back up to a bigger size for his sponsors etc, etc, but trying to keep his fitness levels? Not knocking the guy, more of an observation of what seems to me to be a misrepresentation on behalf of the programme makers.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Yeah that's what I thought, 4 guys unhappy about their physique. Like you've said I wouldn't of thought he'd been unhappy.

So assume that's what is current cut is for.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Can it be streamed online?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bbc iplayer mate. If you cant view it on iplayer google uk proxy and visit iplayer site through that.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Can it be streamed online?


tvcatchup or might be on the iplayer after its been shown


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

it all seems a little misleading from what I have seen.

It looks like a set up for self promotion from his part in least.

He is clearly lying about his AAS use and the guy knows his **** so I doubt he needs some TV personal trainer to help him. So I'm interested in hearing about what the motivations are for him doing it and what it entails?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yes i was just gnna say tvcatchup.co.uk ^^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not everything you see on TV is real guys.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dutch_scott is defo the best person to comment on this about what the programme wanted from and meant to him and his goals and how he achieved them


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

lumpo said:


> tvcatchup or might be on the iplayer after its been shown





Sambuca said:


> yes i was just gnna say tvcatchup.co.uk ^^


Cheers lads


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Calling me out
> 
> Simply grow up all of u
> 
> ...


Scott, I have a question for you, and it's not meant as call out or whatever just a genuine question. I seem to remember you saying, way before you reached your goal that because of sponsors etc, you'll be getting the size back up but trying to keep your fitness levels as good as possible etc.? As I said not a dig or anything just I remember reading something like that and thinking that it didn't really fit with the synopsis of the programme? If I'm mistaken then apologies.

I'm guessing as that you may have had to sign an NDA of some sort but can you say if that is the case and if, the crew etc were aware that you were just doing it to then get bigger again afterwards, albeit not as big as you were?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Calling me out
> 
> Simply grow up all of u
> 
> ...


****s sake you have some issues.

Calling you out was to get your attention for you to respond, as I hadn't read the programme info and didn't understand what it was about.

I haven't said its about self promotion etc as I haven't seen the programme.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Why not simply
> 
> Question for Dutch
> 
> ...


Please identify where I said there was bias or game.

I have set it on sky + and merely wanted an inside scoop as to the shows purpose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Calling me out
> 
> Simply grow up all of u
> 
> ...


Wow, Scott, chill. I thought the questions were OK, maybe a niggly one about self-promotion.

Why so nippy??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Why not simply
> 
> Question for Dutch
> 
> ...


I have to admit with how things have been on here lately i was expecting something very different from this thread title lol ...


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

4stone in 12weeks.... hi5!!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I thought it was kind of a cool idea. Huge guy wants to get to a more streamlined athletic physique, exactly the opposite of what the rest of the cast are doing probably. Understandable as well, at his previous size, lots of things would have been uncomfortable. Plus add in his daughter and he has other priorities in terms of his health and fitness.

As for being touchy, well I would be too at his bodyfat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be watching, am quite intrigued TBH.

Yes, when Flinty posted that, I saw it in a different light.

Enjoy the little one


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> bbc three, wednesday 21st 9pm.


so its on tomorrow night?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> so its on tomorrow night?


yes


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not saying it is the case and tbh, its what i would do it for. But who cares if it was for self promotion. Cant make money in the "fitness" industry without it. Why not get exposure on telly and everywhere you can??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not saying it is the case and tbh, its what i would do it for. But who cares if it was for self promotion. Cant make money in the "fitness" industry without it. Why not get exposure on telly and everywhere you can??


Of course it was for self promotion, i'm assuming it wasn't experts helping Scott lose the weight! 

As you say though, nothing wrong with it, you are your own product at the end of the day and if it can help your business then why not?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Defo gonna be watching this.

I doth my cap for the committment you have shown fella- I know how hard it must have been to drop that weight especially in that time frame.

Bottom line is as long as you are happy now who cares how you got their or what your motivations were.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking forward to this, ever since I read about it.

There seems to be some serious dedication from you Scott.

As for self promotion, IMO, a great marketing tool for the future and why not!


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

not many people are fortunate enough to make a living in the profession that they love - so good luck to you and hope you can maximize the exposure on offer with this tv show!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Were the others just normal joe bloggs or did they have similar backgrounds to you?

I can imagine with your background and three average blokes off the street you'd win hands down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Calling me out
> 
> Simply grow up all of u
> 
> ...


Concentrate on your own lives? The alpha sh1te and your programmes been rammed down everyone's throat on here cos its all you seem to come across on this forum now even not in the alpha journals. Ill be watching, should be interesting. I reckon soon though you will be back on aas and getting really big again. Hope you do, you don't suit being skinny not a dig. Looked well before.

That's all.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dutch scott you done half react to things in a strange way


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Plus I was chosen!
> 
> Didn't chose myself did I


On this point, genuinely curious Scott, how were you chosen ?

did they turn up at your gym and make you an offer ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He applied I think along with '800' other people and got selected?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> He applied I think along with '800' other people and got selected?


Is that genuine or a pi8s take mate ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Genuine mate. I think it's what I have read anyway mate although memory is a sieve.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> Is that genuine or a pi8s take mate ?


That's what he said.

I got selected for my job out of more applicants and there was only one job, to be fair, I'm ok at my job but certainly not the best.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

The other three look like they have never seen the gym, I reckon Dutch lied on his application and said he'd never been the gym. Let alone coach athletes, surely he'd have an unfair advantage!

From the starting picture in his journal for the show he didn't look in his prime.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Is that genuine or a pi8s take mate ?


Yup Scott auditioned for the part and got chosen from the 800 or so odd.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Audition
> 
> London


What criteria did you have to meet?

Re; previous training etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Audition
> 
> London


Ah rite, my scenario was better tho :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it gokng to be really sickly saying how you just NEED to do this for your daughter to give her the amazing life she deserves? Kinda like all people on xfactor have this story that's dramatised.

#GenuineQuestion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Reason to wanna change
> 
> TO B a fit and healthy dad and slimmer so I can be more agile for her and live longer


you said your gonna go back to your former glory and have a session with me


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Reason to wanna change
> 
> TO B a fit and healthy dad and slimmer so I can be more agile for her and live longer


why did you feel doing this on TV would be the best route?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

cant wait to see this now - set reminder for it and everything so it must be important 

scott does the prog discuss AAS use? did you admit to use?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Was ! I look and speak dreadful in the gym never would've worked or been picked


Ok smart ar*e l mean would have been better, put some size back on, being a skiiny ku*t makes you moody !!

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Not size , but strength!
> 
> Won't take much power training to activate those and ligaments
> 
> ...


good to hear buddy .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Wanted motivation to do it
> 
> Wanted to also be on tv
> 
> Simples


you got 7k as well didnt you ?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

@dutch_scott Do you miss being big?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh i see, i get the last one.

The motivation thing seemed odd, as I though you was a coach and trainer


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> If u beat me , gloat!!!
> 
> If I win u buy dinner


mate i dont gloat i have no need my actions speak louder , im not the strongest in the gym and i sure as fcuk dont know it all but i try hard , win lose draw it`ll be fun :thumbup1:

as for dinner my ferret eats more than you :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> mate i dont gloat i have no need my actions speak louder , im not the strongest in the gym and i sure as fcuk dont know it all but i try hard , win lose draw it`ll be fun :thumbup1:
> 
> as for dinner my ferret eats more than you :lol:


Alright mate, does Chris Gearing still train at your place ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Nope!
> 
> It's a pain !
> 
> ...


Not a dig or anything, just always wondered this. If your that proud of losing all the mass and getting ultra ripped and athletic, why is your avi still of you when you were really big?

Have you just not got round to changing it or do you prefer to look like that?

I understand you see 'fitness' as more important, but if you could be just as fit as you are now, just as mobile and everything, yet have all the mass, which would you choose?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Fair one,

What you you find more of a challenge,

Keeping the size you were in your Avi

Or

Maintaining the very low body fat you have now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, does Chris Gearing still train at your place ?


not full time jon hes over in a gym in gravesend somewhere pops over to ours now and then still just to bend bars and that .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> not full time jon hes over in a gym in gravesend somewhere pops over to ours now and then still just to bend bars and that .


Ah right is he still doing strongman ? Known him for years (when he was atill just doing shot putting) then i was watching the ministry of muscle series on youtube and saw him !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Ah right is he still doing strongman ? Known him for years (when he was atill just doing shot putting) then i was watching the ministry of muscle series on youtube and saw him !


yeah he won englands strongest man back in june and has recently been out doing the worlds .

my next comp chris is doing too , englands most powerful man of course i`ll get smashed lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ewen...dont fall for the i will buy dinner bollocks...im still waiting for the one hes owes me.**** :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Ewen...dont fall for the i will buy dinner bollocks...im still waiting for the one hes owes me.**** :lol:


haha funny you say that theres guys over on tm waiting for their hoodies :lol:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Catch 22 with you
> 
> Careful on any comments surrounding my daughter please


Don't mention her then, if you don't want her mentioned back simples!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i got a question didnt really keep upto date with your journal but popped in every now and then as i do with a few journals, did you do the full 12 weeks with no AAS? and when did your last cycle finish?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Don't mention her then, if you don't want her mentioned back simples!


Or put countless pictures of her on a bodybuilding forum. Wierd. I did reply to your post Scott but seems been deleted.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> haha funny you say that theres guys over on tm waiting for their hoodies :lol:


Lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

21 questions! some are good, but who cares about his avvy ffs! big arms look cool, everyone knows that, why do you think its his picture? Dutch clearly loves changing his body, not just sticking to one thing (as you can see by the pics on first page of journal). Change is obviously a challenge, and you can look good in an avi at 13st ripped, or 18st flat/ripped it doesnt matter. The point is, your greatest moment is when you have achieved your goal, weather this is having 22inch biceps, squating over 200kg or being fit and having a fitness model look, its not always a case of being the biggest and leanest.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this on at 9 or 10?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah he won englands strongest man back in june and has recently been out doing the worlds .
> 
> my next comp chris is doing too , englands most powerful man of course i`ll get smashed lol


WOW ! Didnt think he was as strong as mick. H or Jay. H ?? Did he beat Eddie hall as well ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where the hell is @Bad Alan to verbally attack everyone that dares to post any negativity ffs!!! I feel let down by you Alan, i really do  You really are slacking at your duties as team alpha defender! Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:



> Or put countless pictures of her on a bodybuilding forum. Wierd. I did reply to your post Scott but seems been deleted.


Yes mate l deleted it as l dont want a full scale row again so made the decision.

For some reason Scott seems a bit touchy of late, bit out of character TBH but we all go thro these things.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

HJL said:


> 21 questions! some are good, but who cares about his avvy ffs! big arms look cool, everyone knows that, why do you think its his picture? Dutch clearly loves changing his body, not just sticking to one thing (as you can see by the pics on first page of journal). Change is obviously a challenge, and you can look good in an avi at 13st ripped, or 18st flat/ripped it doesnt matter. The point is, your greatest moment is when you have achieved your goal, weather this is having 22inch biceps, squating over 200kg or being fit and having a fitness model look, its not always a case of being the biggest and leanest.


you should probably go brush your teeth before you kiss your girlfriend again, she might not like it after it has been up scotts @rse.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HJL said:


> 21 questions! some are good, *but who cares about his avvy ffs!* big arms look cool, everyone knows that, why do you think its his picture? Dutch clearly loves changing his body, not just sticking to one thing (as you can see by the pics on first page of journal). Change is obviously a challenge, and you can look good in an avi at 13st ripped, or 18st flat/ripped it doesnt matter. The point is, your greatest moment is when you have achieved your goal, weather this is having 22inch biceps, squating over 200kg or being fit and having a fitness model look, its not always a case of being the biggest and leanest.


I care about his avi thats why I asked :confused1:

As I stated in my post I was interested in whether he prefers the big look, but the fitness side of it was too important to stay big.

Hence why I asked if he would go back to having more mass if his fitness levels could remain the same.

Please forgive me for asking a question that you don't deem to be 'good' :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> No I can post about her anything especially in a positive way
> 
> If people suggest anything convoluted or suggest anything derogatory about something containing her then I will take umbridge
> 
> Say anything about or to me leave all comments remotely negative out


With all due respect Scott l saw nothing remotely offensive about his post and am a bit puzzled by your retort.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> No I can post about her anything especially in a positive way
> 
> If people suggest anything convoluted or suggest anything derogatory about something containing her then I will take umbridge
> 
> Say anything about or to me leave all comments remotely negative out


That's my point. Nothing I posted was REMOTELY negative about your daughter so the threat saying be careful what I say surrounding your daughter wasn't needed IMO.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Can't he post something that's not negative???
> 
> Why didn't u comment to those challenging!?
> 
> His points r valid totally


when threads like this turn up and im bored i just get my big wooden spoon out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milky said:


> With all due respect Scott l saw nothing remotely offensive about his post and am a bit puzzled by your retort.


Glad someone else noticed that it wasn't anything negative. I should've thought on though that Scott has a habit of taking most things as negative when they are not. Not a great trait. I forgot to put my usual disclaimers so I'm partly to blame too I suppose.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

What an odd thread..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

kingdale said:


> when threads like this turn up and im bored i just get my big wooden spoon out.


......of your ar3e and start licking it?

he only said be 'carefull' he didnt say that anyone HAD been disrespectful in the first place!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't see why so many people feel the need to interrogate Scott so much over his life.

Why not just watch the show and then ask questions if needed, it's not even been on yet? :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Looks like I must be important enought
> 
> U know what they say about fine line between love/hate


Isnt it called a virgula suspensiva


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> WOW ! Didnt think he was as strong as mick. H or Jay. H ?? Did he beat Eddie hall as well ?


no eddie wasnt in englands as he got married that weekend but got a free pass to uk`s , check strongman section for tv air dates 

mick managed to blow his heart up so now has half a heart , and jay is bodybuilding hes seeing emmy over at bulks .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> I wondered when someone would note
> 
> Too depleted to go pointing out.


Why are you still depleted mate ? If i'd have dieted like you have for the show now its over my living room floor would look like this !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like has caught MBD (Martin Berkham Disease).

It seems that anyonee under 8%BF becomes a grumpy ****er.

treat yourself to Maccy D's a smile scott!

Just kidding. Welcome to England. Cynically shooting down anyone on TV since the 1940s


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> no eddie wasnt in englands as he got married that weekend but got a free pass to uk`s , check strongman section for tv air dates
> 
> mick managed to blow his heart up so now has half a heart , and jay is bodybuilding hes seeing emmy over at bulks .


Fcuking hell blew his heart up !! So jay has gone from BB to strongman and back to BB ! Knew he was seeing that bird and owned half a gym with her. I used to manage the gym they all trained at before your place opened so i know most of them


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow the knives still out for this dude! lol

Some of the b1tchiness on here looks more like a pre menstrual women's forum than BBing !

Well I'm looking forward to watching, heard about it on TM yesterday, have put on SKY record. Fair play to anyone who can get on TV for anything training related.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not read the whole thread, but guessing Dutch Scott is going to be in the show?

If so, congrats @dutch_scott ! Well done for getting on TV for doing something you obviously feel strongly about


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@RockyD

Why you so red who NEGGED you ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The closest I have been to getting on the tele is plugging the fvckers in!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

some people have a weird fascination with you Scott, bordering on unhealthy  say one thing, your threads are always worth a read! Im going to watch the show on iplayer at some point, looks interesting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell blew his heart up !! So jay has gone from BB to strongman and back to BB ! Knew he was seeing that bird and owned half a gym with her. I used to manage the gym they all trained at before your place opened so i know most of them


yeah he`s alright now ish lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lot of jealousy in here it seems


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lot of jealousy in here it seems


you reckon? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lot of jealousy in here it seems


 @hotdog change your avi or you'll be next you look to good to me loads a **** :wub:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lot of jealousy in here it seems


Why mate who do you feel is jealous of who and for what reasons ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you reckon? :lol:


Do you too! :lol:

Dutch should be getting a bit of praise surely?

If it was any other member the thread would be completely different


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Easy now lads! Lets put the handbags away!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Where the hell is @Bad Alan to verbally attack everyone that dares to post any negativity ffs!!! I feel let down by you Alan, i really do  You really are slacking at your duties as team alpha defender! Lol


Fight ? :laugh:

I love that however many of you talk **** about him watching him on TV is still the highlight of your week !?

@Suprakill4 feel free to call me Will now that we are best mates x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you too! :lol:
> 
> Dutch should be getting a bit of praise surely?
> 
> If it was any other member the thread would be completely different


praised by bodybuilding wannabes because scott gets them skinny yes he should get praise .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure why people cant let they guy do what he feels right for him without having to justify his actions..

I personally couldnt care if mr scott decides to appear on babestation or some bbc doc..i stay on my lane


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

He'll be at the bbc Xmas party with Freddie Starr and a jimmy saville lookalike.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Fight ? :laugh:
> 
> I love that however many of you talk **** about him watching him on TV is still the highlight of your week !?
> 
> @Suprakill4 feel free to call me Will now that we are best mates x


watch a remake of the great escape or spend time with my wife , scott wins


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Fight ? :laugh:
> 
> I love that however many of you talk **** about him watching him on TV is still the highlight of your week !?
> 
> @Suprakill4 feel free to call me Will now that we are best mates x


Thanks Will. I'm Kieren 

Did I NEARLY make you smile again?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why mate who do you feel is jealous of who and for what reasons ?


TBF mate, I don't want to cause any sh1t by listing members names but it's not difficult to see who they are


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not sure why people cant let they guy do what he feels right for him without having to justify his actions..


Hey totally agree mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you too! :lol:
> 
> Dutch should be getting a bit of praise surely?
> 
> If it was any other member the thread would be completely different


Agreed, there's not many BB'ers in this country who would be willing to or can take their physique from 21stone to 12stone and all inbetween....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

we must be taking about a different dutch scott because from what i can remember seeing he was in pretty friggin good shape to me.

whats he done to p1ss everyone off btw?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks Will. I'm Kieren
> 
> Did I NEARLY make you smile again?


I follow you round all threads now laughing at everyone of your witty responses :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol you know people are all going to watch just to pick up on any bit of negativeness ready to arm themselves for the next thread lol... bit sad really. the more i read the negativity the more i cant believe it borders on hatred and that to me is the strange part. i have had a rib i admit but you have to take one back. i think people should step away from the keyboards for a hour or so. have a relax. then come back and reread this just for perspective.. it really does read like a bunch of tampon wearing women. and im the first to admit i am a cnut x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> praised by bodybuilding wannabes because scott gets them skinny yes he should get praise .


 @liam0810

@chealsea @Sharpy76

All bodybuilders in my eyes??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> TBF mate, I don't want to cause any sh1t by listing members names but it's not difficult to see who they are


With all due respect to Scott if people dont like someone then so be it, fu*k all to do with jealousy.

For the record l neither dislike nor am jealous of Scott.

And also for the record l vert much doubt anyone is jealous if anyone on here, were grown men not children.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> I follow you round all threads now laughing at everyone of your witty responses :whistling:


EXCELLENT!!!! You lead an exiting life.

Not long untill the programme. All jokes aside I am looking forward to it and seeing the extremes taken.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just waisted 5 minutes of my life reading this thread

:wacko:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed, there's not many BB'ers in this country who would be willing to or can take their physique from 21stone to 12stone and all inbetween....


you went from 22st to whatever you are now .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> Why mate who do you feel is jealous of who and for what reasons ?


I am wondering that also. A lot,if not all questions seem quite valid to me,especially considering that most programmes shown on TV are full of shi'ite and therefore I can see why people are trying to find out just how much this particular programme will contain.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> He'll be at the bbc Xmas party with Freddie Starr and a jimmy saville lookalike.


they are having their Christmas do early, not very festive


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah he`s alright now ish lol


Fcuking shame mate, Mick was stupidly strong !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> With all due respect to Scott if people dont like someone then so be it, fu*k all to do with jealousy.
> 
> For the record l neither dislike nor am jealous of Scott.
> 
> *And also for the record l vert much doubt anyone is jealous if anyone on here, were grown men not children*.


you really do give people too much credit on this forum mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not jealous either, I just see all of this as light hearted banter, that's all I'm not the one who takes any of it serious lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> @liam0810
> 
> @chealsea @Sharpy76
> 
> All bodybuilders in my eyes??


so ?

like i said bodybuilders should praise scott he gets you cnuts skinny with veins popping out .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> lol you know people are all going to watch just to pick up on any bit of negativeness ready to arm themselves for the next thread lol... bit sad really. the more i read the negativity the more i cant believe it borders on hatred and that to me is the strange part. i have had a rib i admit but you have to take one back. i think people should step away from the keyboards for a hour or so. have a relax. then come back and reread this just for perspective.. it really does read like a bunch of tampon wearing women. and im the first to admit i am a cnut x


not wrong, wait for the threads appearing "TO DUTCH SCOTT - why did you have your hair like you did on that TV programme"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking shame mate, Mick was stupidly strong !


yeah he`ll be back mate .

first man in this country to beat the british log record .


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> @RockyD
> 
> Why you so red who NEGGED you ?


Some dude username Spike negged me twice on the Israel thread, not really sure why cos got 4 positive reps on same thread but seems his negs were more potent lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed, there's not many BB'ers in this country who would be willing to or can take their physique from 21stone to 12stone and all inbetween....


Slin and lots of aas helps though mate lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tbh I don't really understand all the sh!t the man seems to be getting, ok so maybe the alpha thing can be a bit ott at times but, it's a clever piece of marketing IMO

Love it or hate it 90% of UKM members know about team alpha!

It's like a rival company (joinery) in my local area "jim'll fix it joiner" he obviously didn't see the kiddy fiddling accusations coming, but on the other hand I bet a lot more people are aware of his choice of advertising slogan now old jimmy has been outed!!

A clever piece of brand manipulation


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you really do give people too much credit on this forum mate


Possibly mate but l really cant understand how people see a dislike of someone as jealousy.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> you went from 22st to whatever you are now .


HAHA with guidance from Scott?

Fat loss was all off my own back from when I was alot younger, Scott is helping me with bulking now pop in my journal if you get a second and educate yourself. Need more expert opinions in there from an "impartial" viewpoint I get my **** licked too much by all my alpha buddies


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah he`ll be back mate .
> 
> first man in this country to beat the british log record .


im going to go and break the log record now funnily enough. going to break the bowl this bad boy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> im going to go and break the log record now funnily enough. going to break the bowl this bad boy


lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Slin and lots of aas helps though mate lol


I dont think Scott has ever denied any substance abuse even with the use of all the drugs in the world you still have to be:

A- genetically gifted

B- A damn good bodybuilder


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> With all due respect to Scott if people dont like someone then so be it, fu*k all to do with jealousy.
> 
> For the record l neither dislike nor am jealous of Scott.
> 
> *And also for the record l vert much doubt anyone is jealous if anyone on here, were grown men not children*.


i think you'll find theres alot of guy son this forum are jealous of what weeman and ser have..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't understand the posts saying about how much sh1t he is receiving? Where? It's all banter for god sake.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah he`ll be back mate .
> 
> first man in this country to beat the british log record .


Hopefully mate, surely he's gotta be up there with the strongest guys in the country ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> so ?
> 
> like i said bodybuilders should praise scott he gets you cnuts skinny with veins popping out .


All three of those guys are bigger than you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA with guidance from Scott?
> 
> Fat loss was all off my own back from when I was alot younger, Scott is helping me with bulking now pop in my journal if you get a second and educate yourself. Need more expert opinions in there from an "impartial" viewpoint I get my **** licked too much by all my alpha buddies


tbh mate im not into bodybuilding im into strength stuff so i tend to pop into those threads unless i get pointed to a strong lift etc in someones journal .

im sure your doing really well and i might just pop in you never know


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i think you'll find theres alot of guyson this forum are jealous of what weeman and ser have..


Hahaha. Obvious to see why lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> All three of those guys are bigger than you?


not unless they are 19 stone mate and i know their not lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SCREEEEAM if you wanna go faster.......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> not unless they are 19 stone mate and i know their not lol


yeah but you are 8 ft 6 lol..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that people have made their feelings (either love, hate or couldn't care less) towards dutch and the alpha label very clear now... a lot of this just seems to be the same old **** over and over again, and its getting very tedious.

Please say what you've gotta say once and then just leave it be.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dtlv said:


> I think that people have made their feelings (either love, hate or couldn't care less) towards dutch and the alpha label very clear now... a lot of this just seems to be the same old **** over and over again, and its getting very tedious.
> 
> Please say what you've gotta say once and then just leave it be.


but then the thread will stop and people may forget 2 pages back lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> I think that people have made their feelings (either love, hate or couldn't care less) towards dutch and the alpha label very clear now... a lot of this just seems to be the same old **** over and over again, and its getting very tedious.
> 
> Please say what you've gotta say once and then just leave it be.


Just about to say the same thing and close the thread mate, agreed ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> not unless they are 19 stone mate and i know their not lol


I think alot of people overestimate how much lean mass they carry


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I think alot of people overestimate how much lean mass they carry


What is this lean mass you speak of?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just about to say the same thing and close the thread mate, agreed ?


no need to close thread there will only be another similair when the programme as been on


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just about to say the same thing and close the thread mate, agreed ?


Yep mate, same page - will close it.


----------

